# Minimum (Windows) laptop specs to run DAW and VSTs



## creativeforge (May 16, 2017)

I've looked around online, and concluded that I needed to have an Intel chip, at least 16 to 32GB of RAM, SSD drive (1TB), USB 3 ports (Firewire if I can for my Saffire Pro 24), 14 inch screen minimum, max 17 inch, network card, etc.

I'd be installing Mixcraft or Reaper, Omnisphere, Addictive Keys, (maybe Ivory II too), Kontakt with a bunch of plugins Valhalla, some Waves, etc.

Any suggestion as to a brand name? HP, Dell, Asus, Acer, Samsung, etc. I'm hoping to score a used one under $500 CAD.

Many thanks!

Andre


----------



## EvilDragon (May 16, 2017)

16 GB of RAM on a laptop = not happening for under $500.

You should be looking for Dell or Lenovo, forget about the rest.

http://www.laptopmag.com/best-laptops


----------



## creativeforge (May 16, 2017)

Thanks, I see what you mean about the RAM. 

What about AMD vs Intel for music recording and VST? I see a lot of DDR4, but also a lot of HDD 5400RPM...


----------



## Gunvor (May 17, 2017)

Lenovo is really great, very happy with my machine sofar.

Strongly recommend (Lenovo P50) , but for 500$ is going to be hard to find anything with more than 8GB of RAM.


----------



## EvilDragon (May 17, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> What about AMD vs Intel for music recording and VST?



Forget AMD for now. Ryzen is not yet available for laptops.


----------



## creativeforge (May 17, 2017)

Gunvor said:


> Lenovo is really great, very happy with my machine sofar. Strongly recommend (Lenovo P50) , but for 500$ is going to be hard to find anything with more than 8GB of RAM.



I think I'd be OK with 8 GB DDR4 RAM. However Lenovo P50 sells for $2,000 new here in Canada. Ouch.


----------



## creativeforge (May 17, 2017)

Found this here: 

https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834315662R

https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834234140

https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834265460CVF


----------



## EvilDragon (May 17, 2017)

Out of those HP is probably the best but is also using a 6 years old CPU...


----------



## SchnookyPants (May 17, 2017)

Damned exchange rate - $366 here in the 'States.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod..._SSD_Intel_HD_Graphics-_-34-265-460-_-Product


----------



## creativeforge (May 17, 2017)

SchnookyPants said:


> Damned exchange rate - $366 here in the 'States.
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834265460&cm_re=HP_Laptop_EliteBook_8460P_Intel_Core_i5_2520M_(2.50_GHz)_16_GB_Memory_240_GB_SSD_Intel_HD_Graphics-_-34-265-460-_-Product



*Aw... come on! >:(
*
Edit: Tired of winning, are we?


----------



## EvilDragon (May 17, 2017)

Out of those three, if I were you I wouldn't go with the HP simply because of the age of the CPU... Acer probably wins because it has a 1080p display, plus an SSD. Although I must say I'm really not a fan of Acer.


----------



## creativeforge (May 17, 2017)

Thanks for the tips, any thoughts on ASUS?

I'm checking Dell's refurbs. That being said, I may have more luck shopping in a pawnshop for recent used...


----------



## EvilDragon (May 17, 2017)

ASUS is up there, after Dell, Lenovo and HP.


----------



## creativeforge (May 17, 2017)

ASUS is inferior to Dell, you mean?


----------



## EvilDragon (May 17, 2017)

Yup, overall.

http://www.laptopmag.com/best-laptops


----------



## SchnookyPants (May 17, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> *Aw... come on! >:(
> *
> Edit: Tired of winning, are we?



That's why I keep both CA and US checking accounts. This way, one can 'play the rates'. We were just about at par a few years back. It's worked out fairly well. But lest you think I'm gloating (well... maybe a lil') this arrangement doesn't come close to making up for my fundamental investment philosophy:

"_*Buy high, sell low." *_


----------



## Udo (May 17, 2017)

I'm still very happy with a 2nd hand Lenovo W530 I bought, near new, about 4 years ago - i7-3940XM max 3.90GHz, 32gb RAM. I removed the WWAN mSata card and replaced it with an 512GB mSATA SSD for OS and programs, which gives me 2 large SSD bays (currently 2x 1TB) for samples, etc.

Now, if money's no object and you want a really powerful "laptop" with desktop performance and components, you should look at a CLevo Prime-X or rebranded versions, e.g. Metabox in Australia or Schenker, Sager, etc. elsewhere.

I recently bought a near new Metabox Prime-X P870G, I7 6700K with 2 X GTX1080 SLI, 17.3" QHD (3K) 2560 x 1440 120Hz with G-Sync screen and 64GB RAM. Why 2x GTX1080 you ask ..., because it came with it 

EDIT: When I bought the Lenovo, it came with 16GB, but I added 16gb. When you buy a 2nd hand unit with the intention of adding memory, confirm how many empty memory slots it has!


----------



## jonathanparham (May 17, 2017)

I would definitely go for the memory, then processor. I have a used Surface Pro 3 with 8 gigs of ram. I'm running Pro Tools 12, Sibelius, Notion, and my EWQLSO Gold and some smaller libraries on it. When I look at my template in Pro Tools, I see the CPU is just fine, but memory is about 50-60% with 7 instances of Kontakt. I wish I had 16 gigs min. But like you, I'm looking at some of the Windows laptops with 16 gig or more. Some even have 64 gigs, but you're looking at least at $1800 for those.


----------



## creativeforge (May 17, 2017)

I hear good things about Surface Pro. Maybe some day...


----------



## Anthony (May 18, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> ASUS is up there, after Dell, Lenovo and HP.


I used to think that too until I came across this: https://resource.squaretrade.com/laptop-reliability-1109


----------



## creativeforge (May 18, 2017)

Found a Pavilion DV7 iCore 7 2nd gen with 8GB RAM (Win 7 64). Now I'm wondering if I should clone my Win 7 64 studio hard drive on the new SSD I bought with it, or clone my Windows 10 laptop drive on this. I am considering Windows 10 as a better option at this point, but wanted to hear what others might have to chime in. 









Thanks!


----------



## synthpunk (May 18, 2017)

How many instances of Omni ?

Could windows 10 be your issue with Camel Alchemy not showing or have you narrowed it down to the daw ? Could it be looking for a 64 bit plugin and you only have 32 bit version perhaps ?


----------



## creativeforge (May 18, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> How many instances of Omni ?
> 
> Could windows 10 be your issue with Camel Alchemy not showing or have you narrowed it down to the daw ? Could it be looking for a 64 bit plugin and you only have 32 bit version perhaps ?



Yes, that's my suspicion, Sir. However, having Omni and Kontakt, and PadShop Pro, I think I should be OK for live gigs (read: busking...). 

I would create tracks in my DAW, each one assigned to a favorite sound of mine either in Omni, or Kontakt. So there could be between 6 to 12 tracks to start with.


----------



## EvilDragon (May 19, 2017)

Don't clone any drives, do a clean OS install. It's always best to do that with laptops, because of specific drivers etc.


----------

